
Why Alibaba Will Be Bigger Than Amazon - JupiterToMars
https://medium.com/utopiapress/alibaba-will-be-bigger-than-amazon-7d282a757ada
======
niuzeta
I'm having a difficult time understanding the connection to Amazon. The
article mostly enamors over how much Alibaba has impressively grown despite
the trade war. After that follows baseless(i.e., without supporting evidence)
predictions on what the Chinese tech tier would look like in next few years.
But why is that relevant to Amazon? Is Amazon simply a poll to measure the
size of a company for?

A Chinese company that is growing fast in China is not a great indication that
it would fare well in international markets, or more specifically, American
market. Amazon's size largely contributes to its hold on American market and
its cloud sector. I wish the article would have discussed how Amazon fared in
the trade war and went more detail on the comparisons of the cloud divisions.

I feel that the article could've been more focused without the attempt to tie
in to Amazon.

------
xenospn
I use Alibaba to source my products and while the suppliers are usually good,
and sometimes better than first world countries (my Chinese supplier is leaps
and bounds over an Israeli competitor, for example), alibaba.com is
horrendous.

